

80-20 Rule in Real Life: Most of my Blog Posts Fail - dmd149
http://dalethoughts.com/2012/03/80-20-rule-in-real-life-most-of-my-blog-posts-fail/

======
toumhi
It's actually a wake-up call to blog more: it helps realizing you can't be
blogging once a month and expect any amount of traffic. To find what works
with your audience you have to keep writing.

Somewhat related: I've recently purchased the technical blogging book from
Antonio Cangiano (<http://technicalblogging.com/book>), and I recommend it if
you want to get serious about blogging.

~~~
dmd149
Thanks for the book referral. It looks pretty cool.

